# New arrival :o)



## Cate (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think I ever got round to introducing myself on this board, though I've posted a few times.  I was about 28 weeks pregnant when I joined the forum I think!

Anyway, on Sunday 7th February I gave birth via emergency c section to Edward Anthony, who was born at 31 weeks and 3 days weighing 3 lbs 8oz, and his twin Daniel Robert who was stillborn.  Daniel was a victim of acute twin to twin transfusion syndrome.  My waters went on the Saturday night, and initially they were hoping to admit me, give antibiotics to prevent infection and keep them cooking a while longer.  But when I was scanned at the hospital on Sunday morning, it was to find Edward was in an extended breech position, so feet down rather than bum down.  So we had to whip them out.

Edward is doing OK, he's in NICU at the mo and will be for a while, but he's breathing well and taking 10mls of milk an hour, he's even gained 30g in the last 3 days.  He has reflux due to being so prem, but they've just started him on meds for that which hopefully will help.

I'm expressing milk for him every 3 hours, which is causing my blood sugars to dip with boring regularity.  I'm getting through so many jelly babies they're getting a bit dull tbh!

Hospital food hasn't improved, a grand total of 45g carbs available at 5pm which had to last me till breakfast at 7am.  Fortunately I knew to expect it this time round, and had my husband smuggling in portions of shepherd's pie and similar from home!

Last day pregnant: 73 units of insulin used.  First day not pregnant and started expressing: 28 units of insulin used.  That's quite a change!

Cate.


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

wow cate what a story xxxx and thank you for your offer of help for the didka campaign ....good luck hun you've been through such alot in the last week xxx


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2010)

Cate sweetheart - welcome

thank you for sharing your story - continued health and welbeing to you and your baby

See you sometime on the Forum


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for your story Cate, I wish you the best of luck and health for the future for you and your son xxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know Cate. So sorry to hear the news about Daniel Robert, but hope that Edward Anthony is getting stronger by the minute. That's quite an overnight change in insulin requirements, goodness me! Take care, and please keep us updated about Edward - will be thinking of you all


----------



## rachelha (Feb 16, 2010)

Cate

OMG what an emotional rollercoaster you have been on.  I am so sorry to here about Daniel.  I will thinking of you and Edward and hoping he is out of NICU as quickly as possible.  I can't believe how much your insulin needs changed over night, that is scary.  Did you manage to avoid any hypos?

Rachel


----------



## bev (Feb 16, 2010)

Cate,
Congratulations on becoming a mum!

I am so sorry to hear about Daniel Robert - absolutely devestating.

I am happy that Edward Anthony is putting on weight and thriving. You must send us some pictures when he is home! I hope your getting enough rest and getting support to help you with this situation.Bev x


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Cate and welcome im so so sorry to hear about Daneil, thank you for sharing what must of been very emitional story for you to tell xx Get as much rest as you can take care.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Cate. I am so sorry to hear about Daniel, you and your partner must be devastated. Congratulations for Edward and I hope he will get stronger and stronger each so that you can take him home where he belongs. Lots of luck for the future, keep well x


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Cate,

Thank-you for letting us know how you are - I'm so sorry to hear about Daniel, but like everyone else has said I really hope that Edward really thrives.  NICU can be a really scary place but he's in good hands.  Please do look after yourself - if any time you want to pm me or want a chat please do.

Thinking of you all,

Twitchy x


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 9, 2010)

hi and let us know when everything is back to nomal (everybody home )


----------

